# Solar and energy monitoring research



## yoel.k (Jun 17, 2013)

I am a graduate student researching the residential solar and energy monitoring space for a summer project. I have compiled a short (less than 10 question) survey to learn more about monitoring habits and hardware. I'd really appreciate if you could please take 2 minutes to fill it out. Also, if you have suggestions or recommendations for my research, please message me or reply here.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Solar-and-Electricity-Monitoring

Thanks,
Yoel


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

ok...ya got mine.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I attempted to but I couldn't get beyond #5........
I don't use any of those . . .I typed in my answer . . it did not except it
So that question is incomplete......

Your survey is faulty......................


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with Jim-mi above... Your question #5 if flawed.... I do not use any of your listed computer based software programs to monitor my complete home brew thermal hot water solar system... I currently use a hand written paper log which basically tracks the beginning and ending water temperature gains and a simple analog clock which indicates the actual amount of time the system ran in the automatic mode for a solar gain day.... My particular solar controller is also completely home made... It uses two stand alone Parallax Basic Stamp microcomputers to monitor AD595 type K thermocouple sensors to provide collector and storage tank water differential temperatures hundreds of times per minute... Data from which is than slowed down considerably for human consumption and displayed on LED's and processed to determine whether or not the water pump is turned on... This system has the capability to up load tons of data daily to a desk top computer... However, at the end of the day the only figure which really matters is that final water temperature in the storage tank.... I think you will find that many of the folks on this web site are nuts and bolts types that are handy with tools and the know how to build things... It doesn't need to have complicated software ....
Looking forward to completing your revised survey questions if you change some of the wording... 

Virgil


----------



## yoel.k (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey folks,

Thanks a lot for your feedback and help. I have been hearing from several respondents that the survey was flawed by the limitation in the question on electricity monitoring. I thought that people could write in comments and pass forward on that one. I think I fixed it.

Virgil, to your point on the folks here being more nuts and bolts, I agree and think that I am going to get a skewed view from the respondents of this forum. I am trying to get a sampling of the "average" homeowner who calls up Solarcity and has them install a 5 kw system on their room. I am quickly learning that there are many people who use solar - electric and thermal - for many more purposes than just powering their home through a grid-tie system. Aka home brewing with solar thermal! That is freaking awesome. Do you brew only for yourself, or is this a step to going micro-brewery? Where are you based in the Northeast?

Thanks again for the help.

Best,
Yoel


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

yoel.k said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> 
> Virgil, to your point on the folks here being more nuts and bolts, I agree and think that I am going to get a skewed view from the respondents of this forum. I am trying to get a sampling of the "average" homeowner who calls up Solarcity and has them install a 5 kw system...


Yeah....don't think you're gonna get the 'average' Joe here. Pretty much a hands on bunch of self installers here, or folks headed in that direction. I'm working on another set of 10 panels (2550w) this morning, bringing my total up to 11kw.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I feel that most here on HT have a totally different mind set then those that go only grid tie. 
And so all those puter tied monitoring systems are meaning less to these folks.
Nor could they care less about that fancy stuff....
More than not these folks are not your typical grid tied "greenie" with a "feel good" grid tied system on the roof.

The sun charges the batteries and that makes the pump and lights etc. etc. work........Period.
I have been doing the renewable energy thing since 1991..

Like I said I typed in about my monitoring but your survey would not except it.

I am about to add another 1K to my system


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi again.... Our solar system is for our own use... We are located in cloudy upstate New York... And I again tried your survey and still the same problem with question #5... The respondent can not select the "OTHER" Box.... Such as "None of the Above".... 

Virgil....


----------

